# تحذير لكل البنات



## solevya (30 مايو 2007)

بعض الاشخاص يحاولون ان يجذبوا العديد من بناتنامن التليفونات والقول لهم حول مدى اعجابهم بهم وللاسف بعض بناتنا بينساقوا وراهم ويتطور الامر لحد ما يبق مقابلات وحب وحجات كتير ربنا يحفظنا منها

هل كل من يقول لك احبك يكون يحبك بجد ام هو كلام فى الفراغ وازاى هو بيحبك وماجاش يتقدملك ولو قالك ظروفى ليه بيقولك بحبك من الاول برجاء الحذر

هل تثقين فى الشخص الذى تقابلينه وتخرجى معه وواثقى انه حيتجوزك ولا بيضيع وقت؟
ولا زيك زى اى بنت بيحاول يقضى وقت معاها؟

والعديد من هذه الامثلة بس ياريت تفكرى كويس اوىلان الموضوع ده قلبك يعنى مش حاجة عادية وقبل قلبك انت بنت المسيح ماينفعش ده يحصل اساسا وسمعتك دى اهم حاجة


----------



## أرزنا (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام المسيح: 
شكرا solevya  
(هل تثقين فى الشخص الذى تقابلينه وتخرجى معه وواثقى انه حيتجوزك ولا بيضيع وقت؟)
أمر يتطلب دراسة عميقة وواعيه


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

فعلا الموضوع مهم جداا ومحتاج رد كبير اوى بس فى وقت لاحق ​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

انا اولا احيكى على طرحك الموضوع دا

لانه خطير على بناتنا 

التليفون دا تسالى الشباب بيضحكوا بيها على عقول البنات وشغل اسطوانات

والبنات ايه محش ادها

ومين قال ان الول لما بيشمى مع بنت دا علشان برتبط بيها الى هيرتبط يكون بواحده ممشيش معاها

ونادرا لو حد مشى وارتبطوا ببعض قله قليله

ربنا يسترها على بناتنا

ميرسى ليكى يا solevya 
​


----------



## Ramzi (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

يا رب كل البنات يقرأوا هالموضوع و يهتموا فيه كتييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## solevya (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى سليمان لمرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع بس احب اسمع رأيك بالتفصيل اكتر من كده عاوزة استفاد منك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## solevya (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

:94:

ميرسى ليكى مرنا واتشرفت بمرورك وياريت اسمع رايك بالنفصيلعن الموضوع ده لانى يهمنى رايك لاستفيد منه وشركا ليكى حبيبة قلبىوربنا يعوضك


----------



## solevya (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى كاندى 
تعرفى اخطر حاجة فى الموضوع ده ايه ان البنت بتبقى حاسة ان هو ده ومفيش غيره وهى مش حاسة انه بيلعب بيها وبيضيع وقت على الفاضى وتتصدم لما يقلها باى مع السلامه بس هى الغلطانة من الاول هى اللى رخصت نفسها
ربنا يستر على كل بنت من بنات المسيح ويحفظهم من نفسهم 
ميرسى لمروك اللى نور المشاركة كلها


----------



## solevya (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى رمزى على رايك الجميل واتمنى اشوف مشاركات وردود اكتر من الشباب لانى احب اسمع ارائهم فى الموضوع ده
وشرفتنى بجد
:smile01


----------



## زيدان المصري (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
             الأغراءات كثيرة جدا في هذا الزمان مما يجعل أحتياجات الشباب إلي كل شئ مطلوبة,
             لكن في الحب فهو اهم فترة بتمر فيها اي بنت في سن معينة وهنا الخطورة والحل ليس مراقبة البنات في البيت فقط لكن يجب علي الكنيسة توضيح كل المشاكل وتوعية البنات وتوجيه نظرهم إلي حب اعظم من حب الجسد إن كان بالرياضة او بالعلم أو بالايمان .
            ولماذا تفكر البنت في الحب من خارج الأسرة الأم، فلنحب حب طاهر داخل الأسرة الأم وتحت رعاية أبونا السماوي لأننا إن خرجنا خارج الحظيرة نجد الذئاب منتظرة خطف الحملان.
            وكيف تكوني أبنة لملك الملوك وينحدر مستوي تفكيرك لأولاد العالم ، لماذا لا تحب البنت أبن ملك مثلها .
           أرجو ان أكون وضحت نقاط بسيطة.
           كما أطلب من السيد المسيح الملك أن يحفظ أولاده وبناته من الهلاك في حب لايفيد ومثلما قال الشاعر ( وحب الروح ملهوش اخر لكن حب الجسد فاني )


----------



## basboosa (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

مرسى يا solevyaعلى الموضوع الجميل ده هو فعلا موضوع مهم علشان البنت هى اللى بتصدق بسرعة وتبقى هى الضحية


----------



## solevya (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام ونعمة لا زيدان
ميرسى اوى لرئيك ومشاركتك الجميلة
بس احب انا كمان اوضح بعض الاراء
1*لو البنت اساسا مش متمسكة بربنا مش حيهما اسرة ولا كنيسة
2*لو هى اساسا فاهمة يعنى ايه بنت ملك لازم تقدر الكلمة دى وعلشان تبقى عارف مجتمعنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا مش بتسمح بحاجة اسمها حب دون ارتباط يعلن امام الناس فهل انت مثلا تسمح ان تخرج اختك اواحدى قريباتك مع شخص انت لاتعرفه لمجرد انها بتحيه مع العلم ان هذا الشخص مسيحى ايضا
3*بعض الشباب من اولاد الملك يتمثلون باولاد العالم فى تصرفاتهم مثل الخروج مع اى بنت وخلاص حتى لو كانت اخته فى المسيحية ولا يهمه اى شئ اخر
4*ان لم تكن الفتاة هى المراقبة على تصرفاتها وتتضع اللع وابوها السماوى نصب عينيها لن تنجح معها اى محاولات اخرى غير محاولة ابوها السماوى فى ان يجذب قلبها لحبه هو

وشكرا ليك مرة تانية واتمنى اسمع بعض اراء اخواتى الشباب اكتر
ربنا يعوضك:Love_Letter_Send::cry2:


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام رب المجد و النعمة لمسيحنا و الهنا الصالح،،
بجد يا سولفيا عرضتى موضوع مهم جدا و انا عارف ان كلامى ميساويش كلام ناس اللى فى المنتدى التانين لانهم اعقل و احسن منى ، لكن انا حبيت انى اعرض راىّ لان رأىّ كل واحد ممكن يولد معرفة لكل البنات و تانى حاجة باردو انا رايت العالم كيف يسير ، فاسمحوا لطفل مثلى يقول راى حتى لو كان راىّ ملهوش اهمية امامكم ايها الحكماء:
دايما ما انا بخروج مع اصحابى بلاقى الولاد هيتجننوا على صحبية البنات و ممكن ساعات يعاكسوا البنات بس بطريقة غير مباشرة يعنى يتحججوا علشان يتكلموا معها ، فاول حاجة الحب الحقيقى عمره ما بيخرج من شخص عايز يتسلى و يتكلم لان الحب بيولد عطاء و العطاء بيولد تضحية ، فاذا البنت حست ان الولد ده فعلا بيخاف عليها و بيحترمها و بيعطيها مجال من عقله يبقى ده الحب الحقيقى ... و طبعا انت عارفين موضة الايام دول girl friend يعنى يكلمها على al messenger او التليفون ليه لانها موضة بيحب الاولاد يجروا وراها لانها طبعا بتجيب المتعة ، فاى حب تشعر به البنت من كثرة الكلام


----------



## زيدان المصري (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام السيد المسيح مع الجميع
         شكرا لكل الأعضاء علي الأهتمام والمراسلةوشكرا أيضا إلي my rock وشكرا إلي solevya.
 سمعت يوما وعظة من الأنبا موسي أسقف السباب عن موضوع مماثل لهذا وكان رده  ليه البنات مايتعرفوش علي الشباب داخل الكنيسة.
        ولما فكرت في هذا الأمر وجدته صحي جدا من الناحية النفسية، لأنه أشباع الرغبات للأنسان عام بنات وأولاد أذا كانت ناتجة عن حرمان فتأتي بعكس ما هو منشود ولكن إذا تم تلبية هذه الأحتياجات من أولها فتؤدي إلي العكس.
        فمثلا تقوم دول كثيرة بدارسة الثقافة بكل أنواعها للشباب حسب كل سن وذلك لأشباع أحتياجه في هذا السن لكي إذا مامرت عليه الجارب يكون علي علم بها ويستطيع أن يعالج الأمور بحكمة ومعرفة وهذا هو ماتكلمت به توجيه وتوعية الشباب لأشباع كل الأحتياجات في المعرفة وتحكيم العقل في اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة خارج نطاق القلب بل بالعقل .
      وكما قال السيد المسيح سراج الجسد هو العين فإن كانت عينك بسيطة يكون جسدك كله نير.
       وتكلم عن موضوع مشابه سيدنا البابا شنودة في موضوع مشابه وقال( مين السبب في الحب القلب ولا العين)
        وربنا يحفظ أولاده من تجارب الشهوة والسقوط فيها لأن معالجتها صعبة ولكن من يقوم منها بلا خسائر يستطيع التغلب علي كل المصاعب بعد ذلك.
         وشكرا لأهتمامكم بي
سلام الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معنا جميعا محفوظين بين يديه يرعانا ويحمينا ويحيط بنا من سهام أبليس الملتهبة بكل الشرور.


----------



## solevya (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

اهلا بيك فيلوباتير وميرسى اوى لمرورك وفعلا يهمنى رايك بس احب اوضح حاجة
لو فى حب حقيقى عمر ما الانسان اللى بيحبها يحاول ان يكلمه من غير معرفة اهلها او حتى مجرد تعارف
وحاجة تانية ان الانسان ده لو بيحبها فعلا حيبقى خايف عاليها وعلى سمعتها وعلى شكلها الاجتماعى وحيروح يتقدملها
تالت حاجة ان البنت مش بتبقى عارفة ده حب حقيقى ولا لاء
 وميرسى جدا ليك:yaka:


----------



## solevya (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى جدا جدا ليك يا زيدان وفعلا رايك صح جدا وفعلا انا استفد منه كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:dance:


----------



## أرزنا (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام المسيح



solevya قال:


> ميرسى سليمان لمرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع بس احب اسمع رأيك بالتفصيل اكتر من كده عاوزة استفاد منك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


تحية لكم
أولاً: تعبيرك "بعض الأشخاص" يعني بعض الشباب يحاولون أن يجذبوا بعض البنات بحسب تعبيرك "من بناتنا" اذا ردي سيكون عن البعض من الجنسين وهذا الرد لا يشمل الجميع.
دائما نضع الحق على "البنت" دائماً هي السبب في الأمور العاطفيّة ودائما هي المسؤولة وهي المخطئة وهي التي يجب أن تنتبه لوحدها من تصرفات الشباب… ونعطي براءة ذمة الى الشباب وكأنه يسمح له بكل شيىء وامّا البنات عليهم بأن يبقوا دائماً في المحظور. اذا كان الرجل هو المسؤول في المجتمع وهو رأس المرأة فهذا الرجل كان شابا وهذه المسؤوليات أعطيت له أو ولدت معه كل بحسب مجتمعه، من هنا مسؤولية الشاب أكبر من مسؤوليّة البنت في التعاطي معها فكيف أولا يسمح لنفسه بأن يأخذ التلفون ويتعمّد الإتصال في البنات ويبدأ باالكلام الجميل الحلو الذي يحمل بعض الأحيان في طيّاته الخداع والكذب كأنه ذئب يحتال في الطريق ليصل الى فريسته. ان الشاب الذي يتصرف هكذا مع البنات بدون مسؤوليّة واحترام ليس له قيمة في شعوره الجنسي الإنساني ويكون في هذه الحالة الحيوان بتصرفه الجنسي أفضل منه لأن الحيوان يمارس الجنس فقط للإنجاب ( وهل رأيت حيوانا أذى حيوانا آخر بجنسه؟.
اذا على الشباب أولاً أن يعيّ مسؤوليته في المجتمع وبأن يعي بأنه مخلوق من الله وأن عواطفه ومشاعره وضعها الله فيه ليستعملها كما يريد الله وليس كما يريد هو وكيفما يريد فخطيئة الشاب مع البنت هي أولا خطيئة مع الله وتبدأ باالنية السيئة تجاه البنت إن كان على الهاتف أو لوحده أو اذا كان معها شخصيّا خطيئة الشاب تبدأ أولا بتفكيره السيىء نحو البنت وفي كل الأحوال أي خطاء مع البنت هو خطيئة تجاه يسوع المسيح بحد ذاته .
- ثانيّا: ما يتطبّق على الشاب يتطبق على البنات … ولكن مسؤوليّة البنت أولا تبدأ مع ذاتها لأن "المرأة أو البنت ان لم تحفظ هي نفسها لا أحد يستطيع أن يفظها" ولأن التكوين البيولوجي عند عند الإنسان خلق الله فيه مشاعر ورغبات نحو الآخر من هذا المنطلق لا يمكننا أن نحبس البنت في البيت ونقول لها اننا نحفظك في هذه الطريقة بهذا ننهي حياتها ننهي عيشها ونجعلها تفكر بالممنوع أكثراً فأكثر… الأمر يتطلب وعي ويتطلب تربية واعية من الأهل والمجتمع واذا تحدثنا عن بعض البنات الذين ينجذبون من اتصالات التلفونات في موضوعك، الاتصال على التلفون والكلام الذي يقوله الشاب عبر التلفون أو الانترنت ليس مشكلة بحد ذاتها ولكن عندما يلتقي الشاب مع البنت بعد هذا اللقاء المباشر تبدأ الحقيقة وعلى الفتاة أن تنسى كل ماقاله لها الشاب على التلفون والأنترنت لأنها لا تكتشف الشاب عبر هذه الوسائل لا تكتشفه على حقيقته إلاّ باللقاء المباشر الفردي والجماعي وهنا للبنات أقول وأنا ما زلت شاباً:
أيتها البنات إنّ (بعض) الشاب عندما يبدأ في الحديث معكم صدّقوه بنسبة 5% لأن الشباب في تفكيرهم يبداؤن الكلام مع البنات على فكرة التعارف والتقارب والصداقة هذه هي الأفكار المعلنة، أما الشباب في الخفي يتكلمون مع البنات على نية الجنس وهذا أمر يبدأ به الشاب لما وضع الله فيه من انجذاب نحو الجنس الآخر وهنا تبدأ مغامرة الشاب نحو البنت يبدأ الحديث وكأنه نعجة مسكينة يكون لطيفاً ( نتحدث عن البعض) أمّا الذئب في داخله يربض وهنا مسؤوليّتك أيتها البنت أنت تسمحين للذئب الذي في داخله بأن يفترسك أو أنت تساعيدنه على ترويض نفسه فيصبح خروفا وحملا صالحا معك. الشاب دائما نظرته للبنت متى ستقع بين يديه وفي حبه؟ وعندما تقع البنت في حبه يبقى على فكرة الجنس نحوها وتكبر فكرته الى أن يصبح بتفكيره المجرّب واذا وقعت في التجربة الجنسيّة معه فإذا كنت من ذهب تصبحين في تفكيره من تنك ويقول وقعت فيّ أحبها أقبّلها أتعاطى الجنس معها وعندما أزهاء منها فلتذهب فتصبح في نظره عاطلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا هو تفكير الشباب أو ما تسميّنهم بعض الأشخاص.
أمّا البنت التي تعي جيدا بأن هذه هي طريقة الشباب تنتبه على نفسها ولا تسمح للشاب في مداعبتها لأن الأمر يبدأ في المداعبة الصغيرة ثم ينتقل الى الأماكن الحسّاسة  ومن ثم الإستسلام والخطأ وبعدها الندم والبكاء ، البنت الواعية لهذه الأمور تفرض احترامها على الشاب بطريقة عيشها وهنا تبدأ باءختباره اذا كان صادقا أم لا وكيف؟
1-    الكلام على التلفون هو بداية التعارف هو التعارف اللامنظور فقط نسمع… 
2-    التعارف المباشر أي اللقاء في المنزل وخارج المنزل في الجامعة والمدرسة في العمل في النادي في الرعيّة في الكنيسة مع جوقة الكنيسة الخ...ضروري جدا الكلام الجميل والهدايا والاهتمام والغرام والأكل معا والرحلات معا كلها أمور تساعد على الحب ولكن كلها تحمل في عمقها لحظات خداع..... على البنت أن تكون واعية في هذه الأمور.
3-    الشاب الذي يريد أن يتعرّف على البنت وأن يحبها فعليها أن تدرس ملفّه الشخصي وليس من عيب اذا ساعدها أحد في ذلك كي لا تقع في ضجر الوقت معه. مثلاً: من هو الشاب ؟ من هي عائلته؟ ما هي ثقافته ؟ ما هو دينه؟ ماذا يعمل؟ الخ. على البنت أن لا تهزاء من هذا الكلام وتقول: الحب هو كل شيىء، المهم الحب؟ من يعتقد هكذا هو مخطىء ( مراجعة أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي في منتدى الأسرة المسيحية ومراجعة مكوّنات العائلة أيضاً).
لأن الحب إن لا تدعمه مقوّمات الحياة يتعرّض هذا الحب الى ضغط هذه المقوّمات فيصبح الحب كسمكة تعيش في شبر من الماء يصعب عليها السباحة كما يجب.
4-    على البنت بعد أن تتعرف على الشاب خارج المنزل واذا تقدّم لها الشاب وصارحها  بحبه بأن تصدّقه ولا تصدّقه وكي تكتشف مدى صدقيّته عليها بأن تفكر أنّ لها عائلة وعندها بيت وهنا لتكتشف طريقها الصحيح معه عليها أن تدعوه الى  منزلها وتعرّفه على أهلها وتعطيه مجالا قصيرا ليطلبها رسميّا من أهلها واذا رواغ وتهرّب فلترسله ليلعب بالطابة ومع الهر ( القط) عند أمه فهي ليست للّعب وليتباهى بها أمام أصدقائه؟؟؟ وهنا تبدأ حقيقة الشاب مع البنت.واذا كان وضعه الاجتماعي لا يسمح له بالزواج بل سيحبها وعندما تتيسر الأمور يتزوجها فالبنت التي تقبل في هذا الموضوع أيضاً تخطأ لأن تحديد الدخول الى البيت ضروري لإحترامها واحترام عائلتها يجب أن لا تتعدى فترة الخطوبة أكثر من سنتين وهنا يجب بأن تكون واثقة من الشخص الذي يحبها وفعلا أنه لها. ولكن هناك أمر أريد أن ألفت النظر اليه: الكثير من البنات عندما يخطبون أو في مرحلة التعارف يعتقدون بأن الشاب أصبح ملكهم وفي هذه الحالة على البنت أن تنتبه أكثر لأن حياة الشاب ليست في يدها هي، وسأوضح هذه الفكرة أكثر: الكثير من البنات ينجّرون الى العمل الجنسي قبل الزواج وحجتها بأنها خطبت وأصبح لها ( ولكن هل مصير حياته في يدك لتستسليمي لهذه الفكرة) عندنا نحن المسيحيّون هذا الأمر خطيئة ويبقى حتى يقترن الخطيبين في الزواج وفي المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه خاصة الشرقي ينظرون الى الفتاة المحترمة. وتبقى محترمة في نفس خطيبها اذا لم تفعل ذلك معه قبل الزواج؟؟؟؟؟. الجنس قبل الزواج له ردّات فعل قوية على البنت من الناحية النفسيّة ، الفتاة وهي تمارس الجنس في نفس الوقت تشعر مع اللذة بالذنب وعندما تنتهي منها تشعر بأن كرامتها انهانت وجرحت والكثير منهن بعد الجنس يبكون وييأسون ويشعرون بالكأبة وبأن العزة النفسيّة خرجت منهن وانكسرت. اذا الى أين أنتن ذاهبون يا بناتنا فالجنس هو نعمة من الله حافظوا عليها بالطرق الذي رسمها الله لكم. ( مراجعة الجنس والحب والله في منتدى الأسرة المسيحية).
5-    ملاحظة: يقول البعض فليتحّمل الله المسؤوليّة لأنه هو وضع فينا هذا الشعور وهذه الرغبات فينا. ياشبابنا ويابناتنا من خلق الله؟ أنتم أم الله خلكقم؟ لا تكفروا مرتين مرة بنكران الله ومرة بأعمالكم ضد الله عيشوا واتحدوا بالله أكثر وأكثر وأريح لكم من الملذات العابرة واستفيدوا من الأمور التي خلقها الله فيكم كما يريد هو ولاحظوا الفرق في حياتكم. ​


----------



## LOLA012 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى ليكى يا سيلفيا علىالموضوع ده لانه فعلا موضوع خطير جدا 
بس انا عايزة اقولك ان المشكلة اساسا ان البنت بتحاول تفكر بقلبها بس 
وده مع الرومانسية الزايدة بتعتها تلقي كل المشاكل بالنسبة ليها لا تعنى شئ 
ويكفى انه قالها بحبك 
وده طبعا تفكير زى مبيقولوا مراهقات 
يعنى المفروض عقلها الاول تفكر هل الشخص ده يناسبنى ؟ هل الشخص ده يملك الامكانيات اللى تخليه يتقدم ؟ هل الشخص ده بيحبنى زى مبيقول ولا لا ؟ طب ليه متقدمش ؟ مستنى ايه ؟ 
دى اسئلة المفروض تفكر فيها وتحاول تجيب اجابه من تصرفات الشخص ده 
يعنى انا من رايى ان الشخص اللى بيحب مبيبينش الا لما يكون متاكد ان اللى بيحبها فيها نفس الشعور 
يعنى مش من يوم وليله 
تانى حاجة تلاقيه خايف عليكى يعنى لو الشخص ده بيحبك تلاقيه مش عايزك تقعدى لوحدك معاه علشان محدش يكلم مثلا عليكى باى كلمه (مش زى شخص مثلا تلاقيه عايز يقعد معاكى ومش همه حاجه المهم انهم يقولوا عليه مقطع السمكة وديلها )
تالت سبب المفروض الشخص ده يكون قريب من ربنا ويحاول يقربك يعنى انت مجتيش القداس النهاردة كده 
ان يكون سنه مناسب مثلا للزواج يعنى ميبقاش طالب لسه بياخد المصروف من بابا ويكون بيشتغل 
وخامس حاجة ان يكون معه امكانيات مادية يقدر يتقدم بيها 
لو فعلا الخمس شروط دول اتحققوا
هو بالتالى مش هيقولك بحبك هو هيقولك عنوانكوا ايه ويدخل من الباب لان الخمس شروط دول تعنى انه انسان محترم لنفسه واولا ثم لغيره ثانيا 
لكن لو اى شرط اختل معتقدش انه يصلح ان انت تفكرى فيه مش تحبيه 
لانه اكيد بيلعب بيكى وممكن يكون بيحبك بس غير قادر ومعهوش امكانيات ساعتها يا بنتى لو حبته ودخل من الباب ممكن ابوكى يحدفه من الشباك وسعتها هى مش غلطته هى غلطة المجتمع اللى احنا عايشين فيه 
وربنا يكون معاكى ويحافظ على بناتنا كلهم ​


----------



## زيدان المصري (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع
شكرا ليكي Lola012 علي ردك الجميل ده لكن عندي تعليق صغير جدا هل اللي معهوش أمكانيات ميحبش ويروح يرمي نفسه في النيل مثلا المهم أن البنت تحب ولد من نفس أيمانها لو كانت تنطبق فيه بعض من المواصفات اللي انتي قلتي عليها وليس الفقر عيب فإن الله هو الذي يعطي ويدبر ويرزق وكل أنسان حسب أجتهاده وجهاده في الحياه 
وأنا استمتعت بالرد بتاعك فعلا لأنه فيه تفصيل وليس كلام علي الهامش
سلام ربنا معاكي ومعانا كلنا


----------



## أرزنا (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سلام المسيح:


زيدان المصري قال:


> سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع
> فإن الله هو الذي يعطي ويدبر ويرزق وكل أنسان حسب أجتهاده وجهاده في الحياه


 
*كلام مفيد . الاجتهاد والجهاد لله كما هو يريد.*


----------



## fullaty (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

سؤال مهم اوى اللى انت سالتية هو اى حد يقولك بحبك يبقى بيحبك بجد؟
انا راي ان اللى بيقول كدة يبقى مش بيحب لان اللى بيحب بجد بيبان علي تصرفاتة من غير ما يقول زى ماما وبابا واخواتى عمرهم ما قالووا كلمة (انا بحبك) بس انتى بتحسيها فى كل حركة وفى كل قلقل عليك وكل حماية ليك ولكرامتك هو ده الحب وده اللى المفروض اى حد يدور عليه اصل الكلام سهل اوى بس التنفيذ صعب واللى ينفذبقى عمل حاجة عشان يرضى اللى بيحبه وده اكبر دليل على حبه
ده راى ومش عارفة صح ولا غلط بس انا مقتنعة بكدة 
ومرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marnono2021 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

:66:
السلام والنعمة 
الموضوع جميل جدا ومهم لكل البنات اشكرك على طرحة 
انا من راى ان كلمة بحبك لما تتقال بسوله وكتير وبدون مقدمات بتفقد مصدقياتها وبيبقى ملهاش معنى والمفروض ان الواحد مبيحبش كدة على طول بل بالعكس الحب بيبتدى بحوارات ودخول فى مناقشات واختلافات فى وجهات النظر وان يكون فى توافق وتفاههم لان كل هذا بيدى فرصة انى افهم طريقة تفكير الشخص دة وهنا هلاقى نوع من الاهتمام مختلف ويبتدى الاعجاب وهنا البنت المفروض انها تاخد بلها من تصرفاته وطريقة معاملته مع باقى البنات وهل هى مختلفة عن معاملته ليه:59:ا واحاول اعرف اى حاجة عنه تشعرنى بالثقة والمفروض بعد كدة انه يصرحها عن طريق التصرفات ثم يوضحلها مشاعره وانه يريد الارتباط بها ولازم يكون اهل الطرفين على علم بكل شىء وبكل الخطوات ولو بيحبها بجد مش هيطلب منها الخروج لانه المفروض انه هيخاف على سمعتها وبالنسبة للظروف المادية هما الاتنين ممكن يساعدوا بعض بعد كدة والمقصود من كل كلامى ان الحب مش بيجى عن طريق المكالمات التليفونية او الخروج بدون ارتباط رسمى 
انا اسفة انا عارفة انى طولت كتير ولكن اتمنى ان كل بنت تخاف على نفسها وان وجود ربنا مهم فى اى علاقة واتمنى لكل بنت التوفيق فى اختيارها  
:59:


----------



## solevya (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الجميلة دى يا فيبى
وانتى رايك صح جدا
بس ياريت كل البنات تفهم حاجة زى دى مش اى حد يقول بحبك يبقى متيم بيكى
وربا يحافظ عليكى وعلى كل بناته
:scenic: :36_22_26:


----------



## solevya (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير لكل البنات*

ميرسى مرنون على كلامك الجميل ومرورك اللى نورنى 
وكلامك صح اوى ولو هو بيحبها بجد مش حيتردد انه يتقدملها ويرتبط بيها
وارجو ان يكون الموضوع عجبك
وربنا يحافظ عليكى و يعوضك تعب محبتك:36_33_7::big35:


----------

